# Winter Hiking



## Bobw235 (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally got a chance to get out with my new camera and a wonderful new lens. Here are a few shots I took over the past two days.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 27, 2017)

Those are beautiful photos. What state is that, you have quite a change of temperature in just a few days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2017)

Great shots Bob!


----------



## ossian (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent pics, Bob. And it looked like a wonderful day for some exercise.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

steelcitiesgray said:


> Those are beautiful photos. What state is that, you have quite a change of temperature in just a few days.



Thanks. I'm in Massachusetts. Very little snow this season and took advantage of a spectacular 50° day to take these. There was a bit of snow on some portions of the trail that got no sun, courtesy of the inch or so of sleet we had earlier this week. The ice in one of the photos was a nice element, but it's all but gone on most of the ponds.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

ossian said:


> Excellent pics, Bob. And it looked like a wonderful day for some exercise.



Thanks Ossian. It was a great day to hike. I did about 2 miles in all and getting some good shots was an added bonus. As much as I value going to the gym, I love getting outside for a hike.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great shots Bob!


 Thanks SeaBreeze. I know at least one or two of these will be going up on my wall.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

A few other shots from my hiking the past two days. I've been working with new software and experimenting with various looks for the photos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great shots Bob!




.....


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 35153.....View attachment 35154



Thanks Ken. Glad you like them.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 28, 2017)

Bob, Your post # 8 first photo, really like how you "framed" the shot between the 2 trees. I enjoy hiking too. We have a couple of great parks not far from us and the trails are fun for beginners and experienced hikers.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 28, 2017)

steelcitiesgray said:


> Bob, Your post # 8 first photo, really like how you "framed" the shot between the 2 trees. I enjoy hiking too. We have a couple of great parks not far from us and the trails are fun for beginners and experienced hikers.



Thanks very much. Here is an alternative version of that photo which I created today with my software. This shot was created from three bracketed images, then brought into software called Aurora HDR, then into software called Luminar. I converted it to a black & white image, then exposed some of the green tones.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going back and forth between the 2 pics...deciding...my edited post disappeared. Below is my second edit.
I like the 1st one in the #8 post better. This last shot  reminds me of the "Twilight Saga" . The #8 seems sharper and I like the contrast between the brighter green, the tan leaves/grass and the tree "frame"


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 16, 2017)

What camera?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

